# MIDI-системы Musictech Music Maker Digital 50 для баяна



## fynefy83 (14 Мар 2012)

Скажите, пожалуйста, может кто знает, устанавливают ли в Москве или Питере MIDI-системы Musictech Music Maker Digital 50 на баяны заказчика? Вдруг кому известно, дайте знать, пожалуйста, очень нужно! моё "мыло" [email protected] Огромное спасибо заранее! У кого просто есть такой баян, отпишитесь, плиз!


----------

